# Avatar request



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

Wanted one of those video things with Tito mimicing him digging the grave and pulling Shamrock into it. Would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Screwaside said:


> Wanted one of those video things with Tito mimicing him digging the grave and pulling Shamrock into it. Would greatly appreciate it.


Only paid members to the forum can rock animated .gif avatars, sorry bud.


----------

